# New Computers shipped with Malware



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft Says Some New PCs Delivered with Malware"

http://www.infopackets.com/news/sec..._says_some_new_pcs_delivered_with_malware.htm

Not Good me thinks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Also not new, I'm afraid.
I've seen a lot of new disks with malware on them over the years.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I remember the terror that spread about the disks having malware in the firmware. Luckily I didn'worry about it, I had no occasion to buy new hard drives at the time. At least this time they have supposedly found the perpetrator already.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

There is some good news though MS is going to tie them up in court due to the counterfeit OS and software.
Hopefully they nail em pretty good as to deter others.

From the link



> Reports indicate that the Microsoft lawsuit alleges the businessman distributed up to 500 different types of malware on brand new PCs running counterfeit copies of Microsoft's Windows operating system
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Lets just hope that MS are as quick to sort out IE.


----------

